
Young Romanian woman soon discovered she was working for a cybercrime ring - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/11/how-cybercriminals-recruited-young-romanian-woman-kingdom-of-lies.html
======
HNLurker2
>What René lacks in computer skills she makes up for in street smarts.

